# Elite 4



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's probably the card. Standard mapping's e-cards are about the only ones worth anything in Louisiana. All the others will show you running on land all the time. The only maps they have for Florida are the keys though, but hopefully someone who fishes your area can tell you what card has the best maps and is compatible with your unit.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. On the Navionics web app it shows plenty of detail. 

If you zoom in on this link you can see the area I'm talking about on the north fork of the St. Lucie River. Plenty of detail there confused as to why it won't show up on my unit.
http://webapp.navionics.com/


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

hmm, that is strange. Maybe it's a compatibility issue between the card and the unit, but it seems like those 2 should work together fine. I don't have any hands on experience with these, but I breezed through the manual. Did you go to "chart data" and select "navionics" instead of "lowrance". You could be operating on the base map and not the upgraded chart on the card.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I did that. I may try a reset on it and see what happens.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

If all else fails, turn it off and turn it back on, lol, good luck


----------

